# Non-cubers can be so frustrating



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

Im serious about this. One of my friends who is not use to a Haiyan Memory was solving it and he managed to pop it. This was at lunch time. So theres this one kid who I was friends with, he takes the edge that fell on the table. (He has been known to really hate cubing, he says that we have no lives and all the normal things cube haters say. We fire back with saying that its better then marching band. Then he gets pissed because he knows its true). This happens alot with stuff like food, we steal from others but give it back at the end of lunch. Well what do you know, he ran off with it. I cant really think of what he would do with it and I have talked to him in the hallways about it and he says "Dont worry about it" and im thinking what the **** does that mean? He then says"you'll see". :fp

Im thinking of calling his house and getting his mom involved in it. What should I do?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, that does kinda suck. If it's important to you, then yes call his house to make sure that his parents are aware of the situation.

Also, and I know this might be hard to hear right now, but after having many situations like this happen to me personally I've come up with a cardinal rule in cubing:

No one touches your best speedcube except for the following 3 people:
1) You
2) The judge
3) The scrambler

It sounds kinda cold, but it makes sure that situations like this don't happen to you again.

Chris


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 21, 2010)

Definitely tell his mom on him.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 21, 2010)

Eat him. And then tell his mom.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 21, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Yeah, that does kinda suck. If it's important to you, then yes call his house to make sure that his parents are aware of the situation.
> 
> Also, and I know this might be hard to hear right now, but after having many situations like this happen to me personally I've come up with a cardinal rule in cubing:
> 
> ...


 
I completely agree. I had my first speedcube (diansheng) and some stupid kid comes up and puts maple syrup in it. I washed it out and that made it worse.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 21, 2010)

What a stupid thread title and douchebag is spelt wrong. More accurate titles are 'some people are douchebags' or 'most kids are douchebags'.

The way I see it you have three options:

1) Leave it a couple of days and see if he gives it back
2) Explain that the missing edge makes the cubes useless and he owes you the cost of the cube or he can give the edge back
3) Grass him up to his Mum

Alternatively just do them in order until you have the edge or (if he's lost/destroyed it) the money.


----------



## Chrish (Oct 21, 2010)

You don't like that he generalized all cubers, saying we all have no lives and whatever else you said..

Then why would you title your thread '' Noncubers are douchbags''? Hypocrite.


----------



## teller (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought the thread title was hilarious...I just had to click in to see what was inside.


----------



## Forte (Oct 21, 2010)

Buy a loaf of bread


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 21, 2010)

Forte gives the best advice.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

Such is life.

Why do you bring your best cube to school knowing it's in danger?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 21, 2010)

Above post ^
-Never take your best speedcube to school. It's time to learn.
-Never bring a poppy cube. Buy a storebought, do everything including mods, sanding, etc, and use that for your school cube.
-The title is kinda mean. seriously. Your saying over a billion people are douchebags. :/. Meanie.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 21, 2010)

Agreed on the title being offensive, changed it slightly.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 21, 2010)

You want to tell his mom? How old are you?

Handle this like a man. Ask for it one more time up front, if he says no, you know what to do.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> You want to tell his mom? How old are you?
> 
> Handle this like a man. Ask for it one more time up front, if he says no, you know what to do.


 
Im 15 and why should I not get his mom involved? They know my family, his mom works for my dad. And there no reason to fight if thats what your implying. Why on earth would I fight over a cube edge that cost about $2?

Edward, the reason I brought that one to school is because its the only 3x3 that I have not carved into a crappy 3x3 mod.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2010)

Puzzler: Find whatever hobby he enjoys and pour maple syrup in it (especially if he plays a wind instrument).

To the OP: i agree with asking for it back or the money for a new cube. If you never see it again (or the money) just take something of value of his. The great part about this is what his mom works for your Dad. You will win this situation, I promise. Once he takes something of such value your parents are upset, his mom gets to hear about it at work.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> he says that we have no lives and all the normal things cube haters say. We fire back with saying that its better then marching band. Then he gets pissed because he knows its true


 
I do not understand.



fatboyxpc said:


> pour maple syrup in...a wind instrument.


 
AHH, NO!


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> I do not understand.


 
It means that he is making fun of people who are thought to have no life even though he literaly has no life.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> It means that he is making fun of people who are thought to have no life even though he literaly has no life.


 
Either you have a really crappy marching band, or you have never been in band. People in band _can_ have a life, and most of us do. You're just stereotyping band kids, or generalizing them based off one kid.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 21, 2010)

Why does this thread even exist?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> Im 15 and why should I not get his mom involved? They know my family, *his mom works for my dad.* And there no reason to fight if thats what your implying. Why on earth would I fight over *a cube edge that cost about $2?*


 
That's an expensive edge!

Also, tell your dad to fire her.

Now, for my serious response.
If this happened to me in High School, I would:
*1st:* Wait 1 day.
*2nd:* Fight him. (Yes, immature, but I'm fine with it. I'm a scrawny kid, but I never had a problem with just throwing myself into a fight, when I was in High School. Besides, it would teach him not to mess with me anymore, cause I won't just let it go. I understand some people aren't willing to throw themselves into a fight, much less a losing fight.)
*3rd:* Call his parents and explain it all.
*4th*: If #3 didn't work, tell my parents to talk to his parents and work it out.

After that, I don't know what else to do. By this point, a solution would HAVE to have happened already.

And that would be my steps. Now that I'm older, you should probably take out my 2nd step. 

KILL HIM!


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> Either you have a really crappy marching band, or you have never been in band. People in band _can_ have a life, and most of us do. You're just stereotyping band kids, or generalizing them based off one kid.


 
First im guessing you know nothing about my school. I go it carmel high school which is famous for having one of the best high school marching bands in the world. 

Secondly, im in the concert band and I play the trombone. I know what its like to play in a band.

Third, in my high school the marching band practices from 3:30 to 6:30 every day after school. On the weekends they are either at a competition that last literaly all weekend or they have practice from 8 am to 6 pm. 

So that is there life.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> So that is there life.


 
So they do have a life.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Why does this thread even exist?


 
Why does your comment exist?


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> Why does your comment exist?


 too short


a small kitten said:


> Why does this thread even exist?


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 21, 2010)

Take his instrument.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Take his instrument.


 
That I was considering.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Puzzler: Find whatever hobby he enjoys and pour maple syrup in it (especially if he plays a wind instrument).
> 
> To the OP: i agree with asking for it back or the money for a new cube. If you never see it again (or the money) just take something of value of his. The great part about this is what his mom works for your Dad. You will win this situation, I promise. Once he takes something of such value your parents are upset, his mom gets to hear about it at work.


 He plays drums....Oh i have an idea!!


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 21, 2010)

> Why does your comment exist?



My comment exists because your thread exists. It's your own doing. Your own fault. I blame it on you.


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2010)

He took something that was of value to you. It's personal. This is probably a fight now (I don't know the seriousness of the sitch). Do it after school/off campus please.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> First im guessing you know nothing about my school. I go it carmel high school which is famous for having one of the best high school marching bands in the world.
> 
> Secondly, im in the concert band and I play the trombone. I know what its like to play in a band.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for telling us your school, that was extrememly helpful. 


emolover said:


> That I was considering.


 If you take something from him, you would put yourself at his level and you would be NO DIFFERENT. Reconsider.


a small kitten said:


> My comment exists because your thread exists. It's your own doing. Your own fault. I blame it on you.


 AHAA!


Edward said:


> He took something that was of value to you. It's personal. This is probably a fight now (I don't know the seriousness of the sitch). Do it after school/off campus please.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 21, 2010)

The fact that he took an edge piece is pretty much irrelevant. What matters is that he took something that you value for no good reason. If this were me and someone had a piece of my A-v and didn't give it back by the end of the period I'd be furious. Nobody likes a snitch but fighting isn't the best solution however, depending on who took it and my relationship with them I'd definitely slam them against some lockers and if they swung I wouldn't hesitate to destroy them. 

Confront him one more time maturely and speak in even tones. Don't sound frustrated to angry but take command of the conversation. If he can't (or won't) produce the piece right then give him an ultimatum. It can be he gives your edge piece back or you tell his parents or fight him. Your call. But if his mom works for your dad I'm sure his mother would be more than accommodating cause even if your dad can't fire his mom for it (and him doing so would be totally unprofessional) he can still make work hell for the other kids mom.

If the piece is damaged in any way make him replace the cube. I mean stickers too. If a sticker is missing or they're really damaged I wouldn't make him pay for stickers just a whole new cube. It'll teach him a lesson and you get a 2nd cube.

Go to an adult before you escalate to violence cause the odds of him telling a teacher or anyone above the age of 20 to stuff it are slim. Messing with the kids instrument is too much. Even if he's just percussion. I play clarinet and baritone and if someone were to vandalize either of my instruments it'd be a non-negotiable and they'd be on their ass before the end of the day. Your band sounds pretty legit compared to my schools so he may own his own percussion instruments outside of a snare pad and stick bag but messing with anything other than those two things would be too much. Sticks are pretty cheap and so are pads (compared to woodwind or brass instruments) and I'd be willing to bed most of his sticks cost as much as your Memory did.

In short, violence is the last resort but don't be afraid to use it. It's better to have people be wary of you than think your a wimp.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2010)

Phoenix Death: Wars are won the same way they are started (in fact, often end with a larger more violent action such as atom bombs on Japan...)

emolover: Are you going to Dayton Open? Would you be interested in our next cube meetup? It's usually at Keystone at the Crossing Food Court


----------



## Lorken (Oct 21, 2010)

Woah, I'm new to the cubing world, but you guys are violent people.  Why don't you ask for it back nicely? Offer to tell on him otherwise. Nobody takes anything from me without my consent, so I have no idea what would be the best course of action. Also, it has been mentioned before, this did not require a new thread to be created.


----------



## Hypertext Eye (Oct 21, 2010)

maybe if you stop harassing other people, they'll stop harassing you.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 21, 2010)

You brought a Rubik's cube to solve during lunch. That's prime bully material. There is nothing you can do in this situation. You were already known as "that kid who solves Rubik's cubes during lunch." If you tell his mom on him you'll be "that kid that told on someone's mom over a Rubik's cube." If you fight him and win you'll be "that crazy kid that beat someone up over a Rubik's cube." (This is not a good thing, try as you may to believe so.) If you fight and lose, you get the idea. There's no way out bro.

Also, only non-Asian minorities and poor people partake in fighting. Have some class.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 21, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> Also, only non-Asian minorities and poor people partake in fighting. Have some class.


 
Ahh thanks for adding that. I was worried you changed into an inciteful person. 
OP: That is the truth, btw.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Phoenix Death: Wars are won the same way they are started (in fact, often end with a larger more violent action such as atom bombs on Japan...)
> 
> emolover: Are you going to Dayton Open? Would you be interested in our next cube meetup? It's usually at Keystone at the Crossing Food Court


 
War =/= Rubik's Cube Piece


----------



## Faz (Oct 21, 2010)

Get a new AV edge.


----------



## Dene (Oct 21, 2010)

Cry in a corner.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Chris and lot of others: dude, you don't bring your cube to school... Why do you mix things up? Have fun at school with your friends and cube with cubers. It is that simple. Non cubers don't usually care about cubing, for them an AV edge piece is just a small plastic thingy (which he had probably already thrown into the trash). If you have 1 kid in 1000 who steals your edge piece, than it's already pointless to bring your cube to school. 

Also, Feliks has a point: Suck it up and get a new edge.

Btw, Dene has a point too.


----------



## jiggy (Oct 21, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *1st:* Wait 1 day.
> *4th*: If #3 didn't work, tell my parents to talk to his parents and work it out.


Steps 2 and 3 are pointless. Why not just jump strait to the step which is basically guaranteed to get him his edge piece back in the shortest amount of time?

Don't care what people think of you, just let the adults sort it out and you'll get it back. As someone else said, if he lost/broke it, ask for the money and explain that a Haiyan Memory is a $25 cube (don't accept a store bought). I would explain all of this to your parents _before_ they speak to the kids parents, so that they can go in there with all the information.

After this, don't bring your cube to school.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Phoenix Death:emolover: Are you going to Dayton Open? Would you be interested in our next cube meetup? It's usually at Keystone at the Crossing Food Court


 
Sure I would love to go. When is it.


----------



## flan (Oct 21, 2010)

I bring my best speed cube to school because I have lent all other 3x3s to other people, and it really P!$$es me off when people think there really funny dismantling your cube right infront of you. Usually its the people who know how to solve it who I let solve it becuase im nice. Ive never lost a peice that way but lube gets rubbed off which is annoying and in the end they win because they're morons who think what they're doing is funny and it clearly annoys me and they can see it, and that makes it funnier to them.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

YEEEEAAAAA!!!!! He is giving back tonight at 8 when he is finished with marching band.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2010)

How did you get him to give it back? I'll probably have one soon after Dayton Open. Are you going to that?


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> How did you get him to give it back? I'll probably have one soon after Dayton Open. Are you going to that?


 
His mom made him give it back. No I dont think I am going to the Dayton Open.


----------



## scylla (Oct 21, 2010)

Start jumping around him like a sesamstreet puppet, shouting: "give back my cube-edge". It will turn him crazy and he will give it back. Or he will try to beat you. If you can handle him, beat him up otherwise run to a teacher (but never stop jumping and shouting)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 21, 2010)

emolover said:


> His mom made him give it back. No I dont think I am going to the Dayton Open.


 
You should, you'll have a lot of fun! It's Nov 6th, http://koii.cubingusa.com you can find the link there (if you didn't already have it).

Keep your eyes open for the thread Indiana(polis) Cube Meetup thread. After Dayton I'll post in there to see if people want to meet up.


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> AHH, NO!


 
Why not? The cube wasn't his, and the instrument isn't the Puzzler's. Difference in value? Doesn't matter, it will teach him a lesson.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2010)

emolover said:


> His mom made him give it back.


/no more thread


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> You should, you'll have a lot of fun! It's Nov 6th, http://koii.cubingusa.com you can find the link there (if you didn't already have it).
> 
> Keep your eyes open for the thread Indiana(polis) Cube Meetup thread. After Dayton I'll post in there to see if people want to meet up.



I really want to but my parents are not willing to drive. I would drive but I only have a permit. Im 15


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 22, 2010)

Look for others in the Indianapolis area to see if they could give you a ride. There's also a transportation thread created just for this purpose. I live just outside of Indy and I'll be taking jms_gears and his gf. I think currently we're planning on going Friday night. If we leave Saturday, and you're cool with 3 people in a backseat, would you still want to go?


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Look for others in the Indianapolis area to see if they could give you a ride. There's also a transportation thread created just for this purpose. I live just outside of Indy and I'll be taking jms_gears and his gf. I think currently we're planning on going Friday night. If we leave Saturday, and you're cool with 3 people in a backseat, would you still want to go?


 
I will just get my parents to drive me.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 22, 2010)

Please keep discussion related to the Dayton Open in an appropriate thread.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry Chris :/


----------



## ZamHalen (Oct 22, 2010)

I lol'd at your generalization after his generalization.Thats just how band is though and it would probably be like that for me if the state didn't disqualify us for practicing more than 8 hours a week. Indiana's awesome. lol


----------

